# 2014 Roubaix SL4 Bottom Bracket Cover



## kingkaj (Jul 7, 2017)

Hi, 

I have a 2014 Roubaix SL4 which I converted to Ultegra DI2:









I'm having trouble locating a bottom bracket cover that fits. My local Specialized dealer found a cover that almost covers the hole, but I have to resort to using duct tape to prevent dirt to enter the frame:









Here's a pic of the bottom bracket without cover:









Visited a couple of other Specialized stores and inspected the bottom brackets of various Roubaix models up to 2016 and none look like mine. Does anyone know if a cover even exists for my frame?

Thanks!


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

A couple of ways to look at this. It is possible that Specialized does not make a cover that completely closes off the underside cove of the bottom bracket. This is based upon design intent. Reason is...if the cover completely seals this opening, there is opportunity for ingress of water and contamination from above the plate to be captured and fill this opening. So...where can this enter the frame? Yes...you use the bottom bracket cable guide threaded hole for sealing off drainage from the seat tube. Yes, to secure the plate you show you do use the threaded hole which is normally occupied by the screw to attach the cable guide under the BB. But...looking at your picture...water can wick down from just forward of the chainstays where the front derailleur cable typically routes with mechanical groupsets...you don't currently occupy this vertical hole. Further, water can get in from the top tube and down tube...and even come from the rear of the bike through the rear of right side chainstay where your Di2 wire routes to the rear derailleur wire you show in the cove. So there is opportunity for contamination from the road under your BB like there is on most mechanical groupset bikes with exposed cable guide...and opportunity in a rain storm for the frame itself to drain to this lowest area of the frame and if you seal it off, it can fill up which isn't desirable. Most cable guides are exposed to the elements as well....I believe the thinking being...more harm to cover this area than benefit because cable run through the frame and the frame needs to drain.

If you have questions about a plate that covers this cove completely...if it exists contrary to reasons given, send an email to Specialized technical support with pictures and model of your bike. I would say there is a good chance a plate doesn't exist to completely seal this area for reasons explained. Best to contact Specialized and ask. You can find their contact info on the web.

Good luck.


----------



## kingkaj (Jul 7, 2017)

Thanks for your response. Much appreciated! I will contact Specialized support directly. Otherwise I will go the 3d printer route.....


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

kingkaj said:


> Thanks for your response. Much appreciated! I will contact Specialized support directly. Otherwise I will go the 3d printer route.....


Yes, you can 3D scan the cover you have for math surface and extend the surface of your current cover and 3D print it and it should have decent durability because its non structural. But the old say goes...be careful what you wish for. If you successfully seal that cove under the BB, the frame will likely fill with water if you ride in the rain.

After contacting Specialized tech support, be sure to come back here and share their response if you would to confirm my belief that Specialized doesn't offer a cover to completely close that cove...alternatively just enough to protect wiring but allow for drainage.

Good luck


----------



## ornoth (Oct 9, 2005)

I have a 2013 Roubaix Di2 with a similar cover and leading-edge gap between the frame and cover. 

They mounted the external Di2 battery there beneath the BB, and a single Di2 cable exits the frame through that gap, connecting with the externally-mounted battery.


----------



## kingkaj (Jul 7, 2017)

Could you post some pics of what this looks like on your bike, please?

Thanks!


----------



## ornoth (Oct 9, 2005)

*2013 Roubaix Expert BB cover & Di2 batty mount*

<center><a href="https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4308/35981428575_63f662eee6_o.jpg"><img src="https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4308/35981428575_4a1d55471b.jpg" width="375" height="500">
Click for bigness
</a></center>


----------

